# how to dispose of spare unused pump supplies?



## Michele (Jul 8, 2017)

Hi, since I switched to an insight pump this week I now have 2 cardboard boxes and a carrier bag of unused infusion sets etc for my old combo pump. Does anyone have any suggestions of where I can take them or dispose of them? I am loath to just throw them all in my wheelie bin where they will end up as landfill, but my DSN didn't feel the clinic could accept them. 
MicheleJane


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 8, 2017)

Don't know, Medtronic bits fit all there pumps. I am now on my 3rd pump & bits are all the same. I am like you I don't like waste. Good luck finding a home.


----------



## Radders (Jul 8, 2017)

I and quite a few others on the forum still use combos and might be glad of these, what do you have?


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 8, 2017)

Which infusion sets were you using with your Combo.  As Radders says quite a few of us have stuck with the Combo.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 9, 2017)

Michele said:


> Hi, since I switched to an insight pump this week I now have 2 cardboard boxes and a carrier bag of unused infusion sets etc for my old combo pump. Does anyone have any suggestions of where I can take them or dispose of them? I am loath to just throw them all in my wheelie bin where they will end up as landfill, but my DSN didn't feel the clinic could accept them.
> MicheleJane


As they are unopened then can not see why Roche can't take them back and either  credit your CCG for them or just give you the replacements for your new pump.

Being tight myself I would have used the old supplies up before starting the new pump.


----------



## pottersusan (Jul 9, 2017)

Michele said:


> Hi, since I switched to an insight pump this week I now have 2 cardboard boxes and a carrier bag of unused infusion sets etc for my old combo pump. Does anyone have any suggestions of where I can take them or dispose of them? I am loath to just throw them all in my wheelie bin where they will end up as landfill, but my DSN didn't feel the clinic could accept them.
> MicheleJane


My diabetes centre were thrilled to receive my 'old' stuff.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 9, 2017)

Radders said:


> I and quite a few others on the forum still use combos and might be glad of these, what do you have?


Well done ! I hate waste & try your best to arrange


----------



## Michele (Jul 11, 2017)

Radders said:


> I and quite a few others on the forum still use combos and might be glad of these, what do you have?


Hi,
sorry I didn't realise I had some replies!
I have 1 box Accu-Chek flexlink infusion set cannulas
Rapid-D Link cannulas 6mm and 8mm (boxes are opened but cannulas still sterile
1 box Rapid-D link transfer sets
1 box Spirit 3.15ml cartridges

7 boxes of Accu-Chek Flexlink Plus infusion sets which I ordered by mistake 
These are all unopened, and I will obviously throw away any boxes which have been opened. It still leaves quite a few left which I'm happy to pass onto any pumpers


----------



## Michele (Jul 11, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> As they are unopened then can not see why Roche can't take them back and either  credit your CCG for them or just give you the replacements for your new pump.
> 
> Being tight myself I would have used the old supplies up before starting the new pump.


I did try to use them up but the start date for the insight kept getting postponed and I ended up having to order more combo stuff when I actually ran out of supplies.
I think Roche are naturally cautious about taking supplies back to resend to other pumpers as they cannot guarantee the bits are sterile after they leave the company. Health & safety etc which I can understand.
Although my chemist is able to recycle used needles etc in sharps bins, they don't of course deal with pump supplies. neither do my health centre.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 11, 2017)

Michele said:


> I think Roche are naturally cautious about taking supplies back to resend to other pumpers as they cannot guarantee the bits are sterile after they leave the company.


If they told you that then they should be ashamed of themselves. In sealed individual wrapping plus a seal over the box of ten how can they not be sterile? Money grabbing springs to mind.

You would be advised though to keep your supplies because you will then have something to use when the insight goes wrong.


----------



## Michele (Jul 11, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> Which infusion sets were you using with your Combo.  As Radders says quite a few of us have stuck with the Combo.


Rapid-D Link infusion set cannulas 6mm although I still have half a box of 8mm I used them with the spirit 3.15ml cartridges and the 'tails' were 50 cm transfer sets


----------



## Michele (Jul 11, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> If they told you that then they should be ashamed of themselves. In sealed individual wrapping plus a seal over the box of ten how can they not be sterile? Money grabbing springs to mind.
> 
> You would be advised though to keep your supplies because you will then have something to use when the insight goes wrong.


Roche didn't say that, my DSN did. I know that pharmacies can't take them back because they may not be insured if they don't get stuff direct from the companies


----------



## Radders (Jul 11, 2017)

I could use the flex link cannulas and cartridges if you really have no use for them, although as Sue says if you still have the old Combo you might need to keep a few in reserve?


----------



## Michele (Jul 11, 2017)

Radders said:


> I could use the flex link cannulas and cartridges if you really have no use for them, although as Sue says if you still have the old Combo you might need to keep a few in reserve?


Ok you are welcome to them. As my combo is/was 9 months past its warranty and had some faults I'm unlikely to use it again. If the insight fails it will be the helpline and back to injections temporarily I guess.
do you want the 6mm Flexlink infusion sets which look like they have the cannula and 60 cm tubing ? I have an unopened box plus 8 in an opened box. Or the flexlink plus?


----------



## Radders (Jul 12, 2017)

Michele said:


> Ok you are welcome to them. As my combo is/was 9 months past its warranty and had some faults I'm unlikely to use it again. If the insight fails it will be the helpline and back to injections temporarily I guess.
> do you want the 6mm Flexlink infusion sets which look like they have the cannula and 60 cm tubing ? I have an unopened box plus 8 in an opened box. Or the flexlink plus?


I'm not sure what Flexlink plus are?


----------



## Michele (Jul 12, 2017)

Radders said:


> I'm not sure what Flexlink plus are?


If you look on the accu-chek website there are pictures and info after you click on your type of pump. They look like they are cannulas with the blue square inserter plus a coil of the tubing.. YouTube also show how to use them - the same people as the accuchek. If anybody wants any spares,  I am in Kent and can post if not in your location.


----------



## Radders (Jul 13, 2017)

Michele said:


> If you look on the accu-chek website there are pictures and info after you click on your type of pump. They look like they are cannulas with the blue square inserter plus a coil of the tubing.. YouTube also show how to use them - the same people as the accuchek. If anybody wants any spares,  I am in Kent and can post if not in your location.


Sorry for the delay. I have looked at the pictures and The YouTube video and am unsure about the flex link plus - please can you or anyone who uses these tell me what the advantages are compared with the normal flexlink? I guess I would need to get the link assist plus as I am used to using that with the flexlink so it would only be worth it if I decide to change over.


----------



## Michele (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Michele (Jul 13, 2017)

I hope the photo helps to see what they look like. I never used the flexlink as I got confused over which were compatible with each pump, and I was advised to order the wrong ones! according to the table on the website both the flexlink and flexlink plus are suitable with the combo, whereas now I am only using the insight flex cannulas with the link assist.
Michele


----------



## Radders (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks Michele, I can certainly use the flex links and the cartridges but not the rest. If someone else can use everything I am happy to defer to them. Can I pm you to work out a convenient way of arranging this?


----------



## Michele (Jul 13, 2017)

of course.
Edited to remove email.


----------



## Radders (Jul 13, 2017)

Michele said:


> of course - QUOTE]
> I've sent you a message.
> Edited to remove email.


----------



## Michele (Jul 13, 2017)

I still have 2 boxes rapid D-link infusion sets
                 2 boxes rapid D-link transfer sets

                 7 boxes Flexlink plus if anyone would like them please let me know


----------

